# Démission et pmi



## Perlimpimpine (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
Demain matin, je posterai ma lettre de démission à l'attention de l'un de mes pe avec qui travailler devient de plus en plus compliqué, tant au niveau de l'enfant que de l'attitude des parents.
Cependant, étant une démission, pensez-vous qu'il soit opportun d'avertir la pmi en parallèle ? 
Merci de vos conseils


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Perso, je ne le ferai pas. SI la PMI appelle à ce sujet, leur en parler de vive voix

J’ai eu un appel l'année dernière pour un enfant non vacciné depuis ses 7 mois etc. La puer m’avait dit « je vais venir vous voir »

Je lui ai répondu « pourquoi faire, bla-bla-bla «  affaire close
Voir avis des autres collègues


----------



## booboo (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour , 
si c'est "compliqué" avec les parents et que vous craignez qu'ils ne contactent la PMI pour se plaindre ou autre, vous pouvez toujours contacter votre référente pour lui expliquer la situation et les raisons qui vous poussent à démissionner.
Si les parents font de même, elle ne sera pas surprise de découvrir la situation.
Maintenant, suivant vos relations avec la PMI, cela peut être pire que mieux ...


----------



## Caro35 (5 Octobre 2022)

Tu dois juste les prévenir du départ de l’enfant dans les 8 jours qui suivent comme toute fin de contrat.


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Octobre 2022)

Après tout dépend. Démissionnez vous suite à des choix ou préceptes parentaux potentiellement néfastes pour l'enfant et pouvant le mettre en danger ou en difficulté psychiquement ou physiquement ? Si oui, je préviendrai la pmi des difficultés rencontrées et ayant abouti à votre choix de démissionner. Je le ferai pour le bien de l'enfant. 
Autrement, si nous ne sommes pas dans ce cas, je ne contacterai pas la pmi.


----------



## Griselda (5 Octobre 2022)

Rien ne t'oblige à te justifier auprès de la PMI, la démission est libre.
Ta seule obligation est d'avertir du départ de l'enfant et nulle part ne figure sur la fiche de renseignement la cause d'une rupture de contrat.

Perso, parce que j'ai de bon rapport avec ma PMI, que je tiens à ce que ça continue, je passerais un coup de fil à ma puer' pour lui parler de ma difficulté et ce qui m'amène à prendre cette décision. 
Je le ferais d'autant plus que si la relation est déjà compliquée avec les PE, elle ne va pas s'améliorer quand ils recevront cette détestable nouvelle que Nounou rend son tablier et oui nous savons qu'une petite vengeance sournoise sous la forme d'une dénonciation pas forcément fondée est toujours possible. Si jamais ça se produit ma puer' saura déjà de quel dossier il s'agit et aura eut en premier ma version des faits.

Mais tu peux aussi ne pas mêler la PMI à cette décision.
Lors de ton renouvellement au plus tard elle te demandera sans doute si tu n'as jamais rencontré de difficulté et il sera temps de lui en parler alors?
Et si les PE se plaignent, tu seras à temps d'expliquer.

Perso je pense que je travaille normalement main dans la main avec ma PMI et que plus je suis transparente, plus ma PMI a raison d'avoir confiance en moi.

Mais je ne suis pas naïve, je sais aussi que toutes les AMs n'ont pas les mêmes rapports avec toutes les PMI, loin de là... 
C'est dommage


----------



## assmatzam (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Alors dans mon département sur le document de départ que l'on doit remettre à la pmi sous 8 jours il y a bien un motif à évoquer 

Je suis étonnée que ce ne soit pas pour tout le monde identique


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Octobre 2022)

Pour moi, aucun motif n'est à préciser sur le document dédié.


----------



## Perlimpimpine (5 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses
En fait, je démissionne car concernant l'enfant (14 mois),  il est très difficile, crie à longueur de journée, sans pleurer, juste des cris stridents que je ne supporte plus. Pour tout dire, il m'arrive d'entendre ses cris la nuit...
Même pour la sieste, il crie il crie il crie et bien évidemment, chez les pe, non, il ne crie jamais, mon œil! Au mieux, il dort 20min sur presque 10h, le reste, des cris. Les repas, idem.
Quant aux pe, Mme se prend de plus en plus pour un petit chef à qui je devrais obéir sans rien dire. Je devrais l'informer de mes rdv perso car elle, elle a un vrai travail...
Le papa s'est permis d'aller voir la maman de l'autre loulou que j'accueille afin de connaître ses horaires car il ne comprends pas que je refuse son enfant avant l'heure de début d'accueil alors que j'ai un autre enfant avant le sien...
Lorsque je déduis des jours sans solde, no problème mais sinon, il chipote.
Enfin, voilà un petit échantillon car j'en passe et du coup, j'ai dit stop. Pour information, je suis la 2e am de cet enfant, la 1ere a tenu 3 semaines...et cela en 9 mois...


----------



## Griselda (5 Octobre 2022)

Au vue de tout ce que tu décris j'informerais ma puer'...
Cet enfant a peut être une difficulté qui n'est pas prise en compte par les PE?...


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Octobre 2022)

En effet. J'aurais même contacté la pmi avant de prendre la décision de démissionner. Cet enfant semble être en souffrance. Je comprends votre épuisement.


----------



## Griselda (5 Octobre 2022)

Comme Catie. Un bébé ne devrait pas pleurer autant de temps chaque jour, le pauvre, pauvre de toi et pauvres copains qui endurent ça.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

sur monenfant.fr il est demandé la raison 

Donc on coche … tout simplement… JE pense aussi pour des statistiques nationales et pour chaque AM.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Donc il y a matière pour démissionner. Déjà la 2eme donc c’est justifié, les employeurs non respectueux, l’enfant qui a des cris persants ça peut bousiller les tympans d’ailleurs la puer « cinglée » avait dit de leur apprendre à ne pas le faire

Sauf que comme je voulais qu’elle se casse, je les ai laissés faire et était partie + tôt. Il faut bien qu’ils s’expriment ces petits loulous chéris que j’adore 😅🤣 et après je les avais félicités mais reprise situation STOP elle est partie, donc tranquillo les gosses 🙌


----------



## Perlimpimpine (5 Octobre 2022)

Ma puer, qui était passée me voir à l'improviste fin juillet, est au courant que les débuts ont été difficiles et je lui avais précisé que ma prédécesseur avait jeté l'éponge pour des raisons similaires (ce que m'avaient dit les pe en entretien).
Il se trouve que durant les qques semaines précédents sa visite, j'avais réussi à instaurer un certain cadre pour cet enfant. Il commençait à faire la sieste sans cris stridents. Seulement, les vacances sont passées par là avec les mauvaises habitudes des pe (sieste, si sieste il y a, dans la poussette en balade, pertes du rythme qu'il commençait à prendre.)
J'ai attendu plusieurs semaines et là, stop. Je ne peux plus et ne veux plus continuer ainsi. De plus, n'ayant plus aucune confiance dans les pe, c'est impossible.


----------



## assmatzam (5 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement si vous voyez que les parents ne veulent pas respecter votre travail en continuant à respecter le rythme de leur enfant et bien il faut dire stop


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Octobre 2022)

La PMI n'est pas souvent là pour nous et surtout pour nous aider si un problème avec un PE "çà ne nous regarde pas !"... mais si un PE appelle pour se plaindre souvent à mauvais escient là enquête et tout le toutim ! perso je n'ai jamais prévenu la PMI pour mes démissions juste papier départ de l'enfant envoyé ...


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Perlimpinpine

📌 Juste pour infos

« Interventions aidantes:
 Reconnaître le besoin de l’enfant, lui expliquer pourquoi son comportement dérange et l’effet qu’il a sur nous (ex. : «Je vois que tu as besoin de crier, mais ça fait mal à mes oreilles.») ;
 Prévoyez une période où le bruit est permis. Établissez une distinction claire et nette entre les endroits où il est permis de faire du bruit et ceux où il faut être calme.
 Utiliser des moyens sans bruit pour attirer l’attention. Vous pouvez chuchoter, toucher l’enfant sur l’épaule, faire clignoter les lumières, etc.;
 Ignorer le comportement. Que votre message soit aussi clair que possible: vous accordez votre attention à l’enfant lorsqu’il a un bon comportement. Vous la lui refusez lorsqu’il se met à crier;
 Sensibiliser l’enfant au silence.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

J’ai une phrase que j’adore et que je dis aux enfants ... un effet d’enfer

«  *ÉCOUTES* .... *LE* *SILENCE* » ça les arrête net et franchement ils écoutent ...le silence

Ensuite ce qui est trop ..... ils le font à leurs parents ... très malins et rigolos ces gamins 👍


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Octobre 2022)

J'ai déjeuné récemment avec une collègue au restaurant bcq de monde et derrière nous une petite qui répondait à son papa commençait à crier se lever de sa chaise et nous casser de plus les oreilles ... mon amie l'a regardée a mis un doigt sur ses lèvres à elle (chut) quelques secondes et lui a dit d'un ton sec "tu t'assieds" et bien on ne l'a plus entendue le papa n'a rien vu ... et on la voyait regarder par nous de temps en temps je pense qu'elle a compris !!! mais certaines ici vont trouver cela trop dur mais en tout cas on a pu finir notre repas dans le calme 😁   ... c'est fou les gamins qui crient dans les restaurants et dont les parents ne viennent pas à bout !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Angèle Je l’ai déjà fait quand c’est trop.


----------



## violetta (5 Octobre 2022)

Alors ici, pour faire silence c'est " écoute la mouche qui pète ". Ça les amuse...
Et puis paf la mouche !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Violetta

Je vais leur faire demain 😀 en + ils ont bcp d’humour


----------



## nounoucat1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir et BRAVO pour ton côté PRO tu as pris la bonne décision quand l'enfant est difficile tu ne peux pas continuer sans le soutien des parents. 
Tu n'as pas a rendre compte a la pmi de la gestion de tes contrats. Par contre au vue de ton motif de démission je crois que tu as intérêt de dire à ta puer exactement ce que tu nous a dit ! C'est expliqué clairement et simplement mais on ressent le pénible de la situation. La puer pourrait peut être creusé un peu le problème dans l'intérêt de l'enfant.2 nounous en 9 mois c'est beaucoup


----------



## violetta (5 Octobre 2022)

Chantou, une petite blagounette à faire avec tes petits puisqu'ils aiment rigoler:
T'as une tache pistache
T'as un trou pistrou.
Vous connaissez ?
Moi j'adore,  ça marche à tous les coups !


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Oui je connais Violetta ils la répètent souvent et ça les fait rire. En + il y en a qui le disent en voiture donc évidemment je suis « la coupable » 😀😅

Bon je vais partir à 7h35 voir ma podologue pour avoir de beaux pieds 👣 … TRÈS IMPORTANT les pieds = la tête … et je reviens à 8h25 … donc cool … parents prévenus … pour ceux qui auraient l’idée de venir 5 minutes + tôt 😬🙌


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Cool


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Octobre 2022)

Chantou ma podologue vient à domicile tout comme la coiffeuse !!!


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Octobre 2022)

@angèle1982 
Alors non je ne trouve pas ça trop dur car je fais pareil....
Plusieurs fois j'ai eu affaire à des mômes mal élevés, qui criaient ou retournaient tout dans un lieu public (magasin, restaurant).
Je fais en sorte que son regard croise le mien, je fais le regard "yeux froncés, regard méchant", éventuellement je lui murmure d'arrêter son cirque... Et en général ça marche impeccable.
Alors certaines vont venir me dire que c'est des violences éducatives ordinaires (VEO) mais je m'en fous.... Quand je vais au resto pour passer un bon moment, c'est pas pour être emmerder par des mômes mal élevés...


----------



## emmanou21 (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, dans mon département,  je renvois le feuillet au conseil général avec la date de fin de contrat, c'est tout.
Vous avez le droit de mettre fin au contrat. Bonne continuation


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Octobre 2022)

Merci Nanou91 je n'ai pas voulu trop en rajouter dans mon commentaire pour justement que certaines n'invoquent leurs VEO !!! je me suis faite incendiée l'autre jour par Violetta et d'autres ... mais oui je peux rajouter qu'on a bien rigolé qd la gamine se retournait et regardait ma copine qui a aussi un "regard qui tue" ! elle a parfois été déjeuné avec ses petits enfants et des accueillis au restaurant jusqu'à 6 (7 places dans sa voiture) et jamais un seul n'a bronché c'est ainsi que cela doit se passer si les enfants sont bien élevés !!!


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Octobre 2022)

@angèle1982 
Mes 2 enfants ont toujours été exemplaires dans les magasins, restaurants, quand on allait chez des amis...
Il suffit de leur expliquer, de les reprendre s'ils dérangent les gens autour. De leur expliquer la politesse, le respect.
Mais maintenant limite c'est interdit...


----------



## Titine15 (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Mes 2 garçons aussi ont toujours été calmes en sortie. Ils savaient très bien qu'ils n'avaient pas intérêt à nous foutre la honte. 
Samedi soir on a invité 2 couples, 1 avec 2 petits de 5 et 7 ans et 1 avec 1 petit de 8 ans. Eh ben celui de 8 ans ça a été une horreur et pourtant j'étais sa nounou et bien on voit que ça fait 2 ans que je ne l'ai plus. Il a embêté les 2 autres à les faire pleurer et il m'a cassé les oreilles jusqu'au moment où j'ai dis stop ça suffit maintenant ru vas arrêter ton cinéma baste on veut profiter de la soirée et tu nous gâches ce moment. Eh bien il s'est calme aussi sec. On va où maintenant avec ses enfants qui font la loi. La VOE est sortie maintenant à toutes les sauces et bon sang le résultat est catastrophique. L'éducation n'est plus ce qu'elle était et c'est bien dommage.
Bonne journée


----------



## Perlimpimpine (6 Octobre 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos conseils. J'ai posté mon recommandé ce matin, quel soulagement. J'entrevois le bout!
Concernant la pmi, je leur enverrai le formulaire de départ d'enfant et, si la puer me téléphone, je lui expliquerai grosso modo pourquoi.
En tout cas, même mon plus jeune fils qui a 8 ans et qui en général a toujours un très bon feeling avec les bébé, est fou de joie de ma démission. 
Bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Octobre 2022)

Nanou91 mes 2 fils également comme les tiens, jamais rien réclamé dans les magasins alors que certains se roulaient par terre, gentils comme tout avec le docteur même pour les piqûres etc etc ... à Noel mon fils ainé restait à table avec nous c'était comme çà ... et pas besoin de les brutaliser pour çà c'est le respect des grandes personnes et surtout l'éducation ! je ne parlerais pas de la VEO car on sait ce que j'en pense !!! lol ...


----------



## assmatzam (6 Octobre 2022)

Ça m'est arrivée une fois dans une boutique de vêtements 

Mon fils était en train d'essayer des affaires 
Cabine d' à côté une dame et son bébé 
9 mois à tout casser 
Il a hurler non stop pendant plus de 5 minutes 
Madame ne réagissait pas 

Elle ouvre le rideau et ne prête pas attention à son bébé 

Autant vous dire que j'ai démarré au quart de tour 

Je lui ai demandé à quel moment elle allait s'occuper de son fils

Elle a eut le culot de me dire oh mais c'est rien il a juste faim. 

PARDON c'est une blague 
Et vous pensez pas que ce serai bien de vous occupez de lui et de le nourrir au lieu d'essayer des vêtements 

Elle a tout laissé dans la cabine et elle est partie du magasin 

Désolé mais ce genre de comportement ne passe pas 
On va mettre ça sous le coup de la déformation professionnelle


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Trop drôle Nanou ! Le regard qui tue n'est en rien une violence. La violence vient du gamin mal élevé qui fait vibrer les tympans d'inconnus.
En tant que nounou quand je suis dans un lieu public ou il y a un coléreux brailleur .je me dis dans ma tête faites taire le gamin je suis en repos . Et si je le dis à mon mari il ajoute il faut lui mettre une baffe! Ah ben non tout de même !


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Octobre 2022)

ça va p'être vous paraitre bizarre les filles, mais quand je pars en vacances l'été en camping, à la résa, je précise toujours une chose à prendre en compte pour m'attribuer le mobil-home : "me mettre le plus loin possible des aires de jeux pour enfants..."
Généralement c'est respecté.
Une fois, à Vias, j'arrive, on m'attribue le MH et je me retrouve en face de l'aire de jeux.
Je suis retournée à la réception, j'ai demandé à ce qu'on me le change... Avec celui de gens qui n'étaient pas encore arrivés.... Je leur ai montré une carte de visite (j'en remets au PE quand je les rencontre pour qu'ils aient mes coordonnées complètes ensuite).
Je leur ai dit que toute l'année j'avais des enfants, du bruit, des cris, des pleurs.. Et que pour mes 15j de vacances que je paie un bras, je veux le calme... Et que s'ils me laissaient ce MH, j'irai faire la Police toute la journée, virer les mômes qui hurlent... et qu'ils allaient avoir tous les parents sur le dos pendant 15j.
Ils ont mis un peu de temps à regarder leur planning, leurs attributions de MH, ils sont allés demander à Mr le Directeur.... 1h après j'avais un autre mobil-home... 😂


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Je trouve que ça peut se comprendre de vouloir couper avec le quotidien le temps des vacances


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Angèle 

Elle demande combien à domicile ? 

J’ai payé 36€ à son cabinet. Mais c’est au centre ville, je pourrais y aller à pied 15/20 mns mais pas le temps le matin donc 3 minutes, on va dire 5’le temps de faire le créneau. 

Et elle met plein de choses pour se détendre, une fontaine, petite musique et bougies et lumières tamisées. 

Je préfère malgré tout chez elle. 

Fontaine dans l’avatar


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Derrière chez moi, il y a 3 enfants et un qui doit avoir 7 ans qui RÉPOND à son père … 7 ANS ! Et la sœur 4/5 ans sans arrêt entrain de pleurer  pour RIEN !

Il reste le petit de 2 ans qui a l’air « normal » jusqu’à quand ?

Et pourtant 2.000 m2 de terrain + le mien !!! mais je les entends dans mon jardin.

L’autre fois il y avait une balle de tennis jaune dans mon jardin … allez hop poubelle 🗑 je m’en fou c’est quoi VEO … ah non « mauvaise voisine 😅 »


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

C’est pareil, je ne supporte plus d’entendre des enfants pleurer ou crier quand je sors, je me retiens d’intervenir auprès des parents qui ne réagissent pas…


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

Je viens d’avoir un appel pour des panneaux photovoltaïques 😂 la nana me dit « êtes-vous au courant des nouveaux aides et nouveaux subventions de l’Etat ? » je lui réponds « on dit nouvelles aides et nouvelles subventions, c’est au féminin » elle me fait répéter 3 fois et finit par me dire « vous connaissez ? » et là je raccroche !


----------



## violetta (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour.
Non mais j'ai l'impression que l'on confond tout. 
Je ne vois pas le rapport entre les VEO et ce que vous décrivez. 
Rien ne me choque dans ce vous racontez.
Moi aussi je pourrais réagir comme vous dans ces situations.
J'ai bientôt 59 ans et je peux vous dire que mes enfants ne m'ont jamais fait de caprices et je pouvais les emmener partout sans que cela ne pose problème. 
Si vous saviez comme ça m'énerve quand je vois le comportement de certains parents avec leurs gosses, en magasin.
Et même dans mon quotidien avec mes parents employeurs...parfois grrrrr.
Toutes ces nouvelles pédagogies,  je m'y intéresse pour essayer de mieux comprendre, je me remets en question sur certaines réactions que je pourrais avoir face à une telle ou telle situation, j'y ai trouvé des réponses et cela a rendu mon métier plus intéressant.
Toutefois, il y a pas mal de choses qui me laissent dubitative.
Je suis même  plutôt pessimiste sur l'évolution de notre société. 
Angèle, une petite précision, excusez-moi mais je ne vous  ai pas incendié, je vous ai demandé juste un peu plus de respect pour les personnes qui pensaient différemment que vous, c'est tout.


----------



## violetta (6 Octobre 2022)

Nounou91,  moi pareil, quand je réserve je demande l'endroit le plus calme, loin des aires de jeux, des piscines.
C'est vrai qu'avec le métier que nous faisons, nous avons besoin de calme.


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

J’ai peur de ne plus être émerveillée à la vue d’un bébé, ça me rappelle le boulot 😳 non je plaisante c’est tellement mignon ☺️


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

*Conclusion* 

GREVE aujourd’hui comme à la crèche SAUF pas pour la même chose

contre les parents qui acceptent que leurs gamins fassent des caprices en hurlant, en se roulant au sol, en ne voulant pas monter dans leur bagnole .... et j’en passe ... ✊✊✊🏻✊🏽✊🏾✊🏿


----------



## violetta (6 Octobre 2022)

Ah chantou, ça aussi, les crises au moment du départ !
Allez a demain, on ne s'éternise pas.....
Et le petit qui hurle dans la voiture...les parents complètement dépassés...
J'ai connu il y a quelques années une petite qui faisait des crises incroyables au moment où sa maman l'installait dans la voiture. 
Elle se tordait dans tous les sens.
Ça pouvait durer 15 mnts, et moi j'entendais le cinéma de chez moi.
Jamais je n'aurais accepter cela avec mes enfants.


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Caro 

Pour les appels qui nous vendent plein de trucs ... Patrico les laisse parler jusqu’au bout ... et après il leur dit « je vous passe ma femme c’est elle qui décide » et moi « allô » et je raccroche 

Semaine dernière il y en a une qui a rappelé car lorsque tu vois un numéro à la noix, perso je décroche et je raccroche. Donc Patrico décroche et elle se plaint à mon mari que j’ai osé raccrocher. Il lui répond « attendez je vous passe mon épouse, car c’est elle la chef de la famille » 😃😅😂🤣 VÉRIDIQUE 

J’ai donc pris l’appel et dit « ALLÔ » très fort ... et j’ai raccroché... morte de rire ...bon c'est pas Bien, je dois aller à l'église prochainement 🙏🤭


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

Frotte toi les gencives et nettoie ta bouche à l'eau bénite ! Tu en as des choses à te faire pardonner Chantou ! 😂🤣


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Oh Caro ... méfies toi 🧟‍♂️ La PMIIIIIIII T’as oublié 😀

Violetta 

ça m’est arrivé de sortir pour dire à un gamin de 2 ans de monter dans sa voiture. La mère qui me remercie ...

Aussi le gamin » cododo allaitement jusqu’a 2 ans »  ... le papa qui m’a dit MERCI car enfin il a retrouvé son lit conjugal ... un jour le gamin 2 ans, le 4ème d’une fratrie, le petit roi, regarde en tenant le grillage de mon voisin ...au moins 10 bonnes minutes : je le voyais de chez moi, le papa attendait ... attendait ...l’appelait de temps en temps ...et attendait ...

J’interpelle le gamin en restant à ma porte d'entrée pour qu’il donne la main à son père ... le gamin hop se retourne pensant me voir et hop donne la main à son père qui m’a fait signe avec le pouce levé et le sourire et sont ENFIN partis. 

Etc etc


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Octobre 2022)

Chantou elle vient pour mes semelles celles de mon mari et mon fils gendarme ! c'est 120 euros remboursées intégralement ! Une fois j'ai eu un soin c'était dans les 30 euros mais çà remonte et non remboursé !


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

Eh Chantou c’est pas moi c’est Catie 😔


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Octobre 2022)

C'est tout à fait çà les parents n'arrivent à rien avec leur enfant bizarre ce comportement ... qd j'allais rechercher mon fils ainé chez sa nounou il commençait à tourner autour de la table pour ne pas venir avec moi (comme la plupart des enfants le font chez nous) mais il n'avait pas le temps de faire 2 tours car je l'attrapais vite fait bien fait pas le temps d'attendre comme le papa avec son gamin Chantou !!! mais j'ai eu aussi des cas comme çà le gamin qui se roulait dans mon allée et comme il était encore chez moi je le relevais et l'emmenait à sa voiture parce que la maman après 3 ou 4 "mon ange tu veux te relever ???" et bien rien n'y faisait lol le lendemain rebelote j'ai demandé au petit si il voulait que je fasse comme la veille la maman m'a dit "non non" bon ben ok mais démerde toi vite fait avec ton gamin ... à un moment c'est STOP et Nanou91 je suis comme toi en vacances j'ai du mal à supporter les cris et surtout les enfants mal élevés qui osent nous répondre ... la retraite est pour bientôt et je prendrais surement les vacances hors vacances scolaires moins cher d'une et de deux pas d'enfants !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Ma pauvre Caro toute mimi 🥰 bon je maintiens 🧜‍♀️

Catie 🧙🏿

Caro change ton avatar un truc qui clash que je ne me goure pas la prochaine fois


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Attends … j’attends une maman pour 15h c’est le mari qui vient … et a un gros malaise … il veut ouvrir ma porte d’entrée ! Il est ouf ou quoi !

«  Ah non c’est fermé à clé 🔑… « je lui ai quand même dit c’était pas 15h ? 

bon j’ai été TROP gentille … c’est pas moi … mais comme il est gentil … mais bon la prochaine fois au portillon à cette heure là !


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

😈 et oui c'était bien moi ! 
Dénoncée par Caro 😇


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

Ça y est Chantou ton avatar s’est jeté à l’eau après s’être mis les doigts de pied en éventail plein de sable 😆


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Octobre 2022)

Chantou perso je reste correcte avec les appels de ce genre (enfin souvent sauf si quelque chose m'a énervé avant) lol je me dis que c'est un boulot bien ingrat d'appeler les gens chez eux je ne voudrais et ne pourrais pas le faire personnellement ...


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

Il ne te plaît pas mon avatar 😡
C’est mon gros chacha qui dort avec Winnie l’ourson 😍


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Ton chacha qu’on voit à peine. C’est bon .., c’est comme les gosses … next

Un truc sympa … ton bateau j’aimais bien ça fait rêver


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Angèle 120€ remboursé c’est super bien


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Caro ... après mon avatar les pieds en éventail, les pieds dans l’eau ... regardes bien ...
Ma fille a nagé avec les dauphins 🐬


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

Ah super, on l’avait fait nous aussi en voyage de noces à l’île Maurice mais mon mari avait failli se noyer à cause des palmes 😱 il n’avait pas l’habitude


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Oui c’est ça à L’Ile Maurice. Super moment.

Ma fille a nagé avec eux un bon moment et les a effleurés.

J’ai pris bcp de photos et vidéos avec les dauphins.


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Il y en a aussi des dauphins en Normandie à Villers Sur Mer qui ont été vus


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

Oui il y en a partout, en Bretagne on a même des phoques ou des morses en baie de Cancale
Et des raies sur la plage en été 😂


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Prends photos si tu vois ou si tu as dans ton phone


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

Euh non je n’ai pas de raies dans mon tél 😆


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

L’avatar … Tu connais 😉
Terre des 7 couleurs


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

En Bretagne on a beaucoup de choses mais là. Caro, peut être demander un charme à Merlin l'enchanteur toi qui vit on ne peut plus près de la forêt de Brocéliande 🤔 😅


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

Faire du charme à Merlin non merci ☺️


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

Non je n’ai pas visité ce coin de Maurice


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

J’irai chercher de l’eau à la fontaine de jouvence près du tombeau de Merlin 🧙‍♂️


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

Il y en a qui en prennent des bouteilles entières, quand tu vois la couleur qu’elle a, à part choper la chichi, je ne vois pas ce que tu peux y gagner


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

Il y a aussi la fontaine de Barenton et ses bouillonnements étranges…


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

S’il y en a qui veulent visiter, je peux être votre guide !


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

Quand je n’aurai plus ma sciatique 😩


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

Oui Caro c'est vrai que c'est un peu survendu tout ça, l'arbre d'or et tout le toutim. Mais bon ... La forêt est belle. J'y vais souvent en promenade avec mon chien ... et mon mari. Je préfère la côte vers Saint Jacut de la Mer et ses belles plages où j'ai des attaches.


----------



## kikine (7 Octobre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Chantou perso je reste correcte avec les appels de ce genre (enfin souvent sauf si quelque chose m'a énervé avant) lol je me dis que c'est un boulot bien ingrat d'appeler les gens chez eux je ne voudrais et ne pourrais pas le faire personnellement ...


perso je leur dit que oui je veux bien mais que je dois en parler avec ma tutrice, et je leur demande s'ils veulent son numéro     après suis tranquille


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour je croyais que la forêt de Merlin a brûlé cet été ?


----------



## Caro35 (7 Octobre 2022)

Pas entièrement fort heureusement 😅 
Je n’y suis pas retournée depuis fin juin. J’ai peur de voir les dégâts 😢


----------

